# Windshield.. Full or Half???



## gpinjason

OK, After a couple rides in the new Ranger, the dust is killer out there... Looking into windshields and there are lots to choose from. I hear that full windshields make kinda a wind tunnel and the dust pushes in from the back.. I see lots of people running half windshields, do they block the dust well? I know it gets hot riding around in summer time, so having the wind blowing helps keep cool, but we gotta do something about the dust. 

So what are your experiences/opinions on windshields??


----------



## filthyredneck

I say half. It will help keep cold wind off your body and helps deflect dust (no it wont kill100% of it, but it does help). Plus if you splash through alot of muddy water you can still see above it unlike a muddy full windshield. And at the same time a half will also let enough air in the cab in the summer to keep cool.


----------



## Polaris425

I agree. But in summer, none. Too hot.


----------



## gpinjason

The dust is ridiculous though... Have to ride 100 yds behind the vehicle in front of you in order to not get sandblasted...


----------



## adam6604

Wear goggles lol and half windshield. An hour Into my ride today I couldn't see through rhe windshield it was too covered in mud

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helifoil

Agree half


----------



## sloboy

I had a fold down on my rhino, when down it was a half. It was SUPA nice. But can't find one for the ranger and the full adjustable one raises up from the bottom plus its made of glass,, an really expensive. I am also debating putting just a half on mine and put a coat of tint over it for S&G!


----------



## blue beast

gpinjason said:


> The dust is ridiculous though... Have to ride 100 yds behind the vehicle in front of you in order to not get sandblasted...


Quit ridin in the back... Be the leader so u can dust everyone else... lol.. Priblem solved.. 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Big D

Sounds like Blue Beast has it figured out for you


----------



## filthyredneck

blue beast said:


> Quit ridin in the back... Be the leader so u can dust everyone else... lol.. Priblem solved.


^thats me.... I'm usually bike #1 or #2


----------



## Guest

I have both and prefer half. Helps with dust and keeps water from rolling over hood onto your lap


----------



## onebadcummin

Half on my teryx works good but way to hot in summer, I couldn't imagine a full windshield


----------



## Polaris425

I still got dusty even w/ the half windshield on the Rex. Matter of fact it sucked it in around the sides and made it worse. You dont have them on wheeler's and been riding them for years in the dust so... what's the difference? lol Gonna be dusty either way, and I'd rather be dusty and feeling some breeze than dusty and hot caust it's blocking all the air. Just my 2 cents...

Ride with it both ways and see which you like better. If you're just creeping all the time on trails & in the woods & mud holes, it wont matter either way.


----------



## Guest

Polaris425 said:


> I still got dusty even w/ the half windshield on the Rex. Matter of fact it sucked it in around the sides and made it worse. You dont have them on wheeler's and been riding them for years in the dust so... what's the difference? lol Gonna be dusty either way, and I'd rather be dusty and feeling some breeze than dusty and hot caust it's blocking all the air. Just my 2 cents...
> 
> Ride with it both ways and see which you like better. If you're just creeping all the time on trails & in the woods & mud holes, it wont matter either way.


True DAT! I mainly have it to keep me dry and it does deflect bird sized bugs too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah you gotta watch those giant flying critters.


----------



## gpinjason

OK, sounds like I'll just spend that $200 somewhere else... I need to invest in some rock sliders or something soon... already found a crack in the plastics from something hitting it, maybe a root or something... :nutkick:


----------



## Musclemckeester

Sounds like you've been riding at Creekside....that place has the worst dust that I've been to. I love rides on rainy days because it means no dust!


----------



## gpinjason

Musclemckeester said:


> Sounds like you've been riding at Creekside....that place has the worst dust that I've been to. I love rides on rainy days because it means no dust!


No I haven't been there yet.. I ate dust at Down South, and even worse at Xtreme Offroad (old Mel's) in Crosby. Both places have water trucks going up and down the main road, but it dries before they make it back down the road, so it's pretty much pointless unless you ride right behind them..


----------



## greenkitty7

I like the half windshield, with the rear windscreen... don't know about your ranger, but on my rzr, somehow the rear windscreen makes a huge difference on dust. I took it off when I first got it and rode down the dirtroad and the dust was terrible. but when I put it back on it seems to keep the flow going through and somehow block the dust out. That's why I was so adamant about keeping the rear windscreen when I snorkeled mine. I cut holes in it for the snorkels.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Is there a reason why you can't make your own out of plexiglass from Home Depot? I just got a Rhino and was thinking about doing this.


----------



## z24guy

I know a few guys that have made their own out of plexiglass, worked out to about $80 Canadian


----------



## gpinjason

greenkitty7 said:


> I like the half windshield, with the rear windscreen... don't know about your ranger, but on my rzr, somehow the rear windscreen makes a huge difference on dust. I took it off when I first got it and rode down the dirtroad and the dust was terrible. but when I put it back on it seems to keep the flow going through and somehow block the dust out. That's why I was so adamant about keeping the rear windscreen when I snorkeled mine. I cut holes in it for the snorkels.


I don't want to block access to the cooler.... I like being able to reach through the back and grab a cold........ water.... without having to stop and get out.. LOL

Like several people have mentioned, I never had a windshield on the Brute.. so I'll just deal with it..


----------



## Viking1671

first trail ride in croom FL and i got hit by a big grass hopper in the face! thing was like gettin hit by a golf ball!
that night i ordered a full windshield off amazon and im happy with it. 
2016 yamaha viking with EPS


----------



## NMKawierider

Viking1671 said:


> first trail ride in croom FL and i got hit by a big grass hopper in the face! thing was like gettin hit by a golf ball!
> that night i ordered a full windshield off amazon and im happy with it.
> 2016 yamaha viking with EPS


Great choice IMO. My Z8 came with a 1/2-shield and I was never happy with it although I always wear a helmet and goggles, I went with a SuperATV full tilting shield and have never been happier. Just bought and installed the rear shield looking for a reduction in the massive amount of dust that comes in from having a full front shield. Should be great as a friend with a RzR has one that really helps.


----------

